# CRS hatching chart



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Since alot of people are expecting babies, Just wanted to share this resource.










Looks like mine will be hatching in 23.8 days...
I'm hoping its somewhat accurate...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Great chart kero, thanks or sharing. Do you have the link to where you found this.?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, that's a cool one.
I saw it in German long time ago.

Keep your CRS cool and they will be fine


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Great chart kero, thanks or sharing. Do you have the link to where you found this.?


I found it on another forum... 
http://www.socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5941

while I was trying to figure out if CRS eggs change color when they are further in development.

Has anyone noticed them going from dark brown to light orange/yellow when they are about to hatch?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> I found it on another forum...
> http://www.socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5941
> 
> while I was trying to figure out if CRS eggs change color when they are further in development.
> ...


I haven't see too much color changes of eggs. I was always thinking that it was more just a light issue.

I'm calculating days. Mine are usually hatch in 27-29 days. It's not like on a chart, mine keep eggs on 2-3 days longer.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, I noticed my Hino's eggs went from black to brown/tan color a few days before she birthed them. I think this is when you can usually see little black eyes too on them. Same thing happens with crays they start off black then as they get closer to hatching they turn brown/light tan and you can see the eyes if you get close enough.

I usually start watching close when I see the brownish color eggs. Good chart.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

My hinos eggs started out a reddish brown, and b4 hatching they changed to a clearish beige color...


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

one month, that's a long time


----------

